# New Quebec gun legislation, Anastasia's law, now in effect



## RackMaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, this didn't take long at all. :uhh:  Another knee jerk reaction and step in the wrong direction.  Paranoia all over the fucking place.  Instead of placing the fault on the individual and the individuals parents for not noticing that he was fucked up; they now create a law that insights more hate crimes against gun owners.  Fuck I hate this country when it comes to shit like this. :doh:



> *New Quebec gun legislation, Anastasia's law, now in effect *
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, September  1, 2008 |  4:04 PM ET  *
> 
> ...


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 2, 2008)

"Health care workers are required to report suspicious behavior as it relates to firearms even if it contradicts patient-doctor or any other confidentiality" 

This is the blatant disregard for a long standing privilege between patient and doctor.  Would this also extend to patients with HIV that disclose a premiscuis lifestyle ? Or any other communicable disease ? After all, it's in the interest of safety for the public at large isn't it ? 

What would constitute "suspicious behavior?"  :uhh:

If I tell me phsychiatrist that I enjoy target shooting and tactical carbine rifle courses is he or she going to report this as suspicious behavior ? Possibly even report it to authorities as a probable domestic terrorist plot ? 

It's not going to be long till this type of legislation comes down a few miles south to the USA.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 2, 2008)

Yup, even though I don't live in Quebec; I'll be careful about what hobbies I discuss at the Dr's office.


----------



## WillBrink (Sep 3, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Wow, this didn't take long at all. :uhh:  Another knee jerk reaction and step in the wrong direction.  Paranoia all over the fucking place.  Instead of placing the fault on the individual and the individuals parents for not noticing that he was fucked up; they now create a law that insights more hate crimes against gun owners.  Fuck I hate this country when it comes to shit like this. :doh:



"The law bans the possession of firearms in schools and daycare centres, and on public and school transportation.
Fines for contravening the law forbidding firearm possession on those premises range from $500 to $5,000."

No doubt, THAT will prevent anyone from shooting up such places...


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 3, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> "The law bans the possession of firearms in schools and daycare centres, and on public and school transportation.
> Fines for contravening the law forbidding firearm possession on those premises range from $500 to $5,000."
> 
> No doubt, THAT will prevent anyone from shooting up such places...




Love the sign. LMAO !!


----------



## WillBrink (Sep 3, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Love the sign. LMAO !!



It should be posted on "gun free zones" in my opinion.:)


----------

